# big misconnect in NJ Golden rescue adoption procedures...



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

I hope you don't give up on finding a golden to rescue. We've heard this same scenario before..... and sometimes it is an individual who makes an off the wall decision. PLEASE don't be afriad to submit to other rescues in your area. With the economy like it is, there are also goldens being put in shelters. You know, as a group we've proven that we'll do pretty much anything to get a dog to its forever home. There are many dogs posted here that are found on petfinder from all over the country. Members of the forum have transported dogs from FL to California and FL to Canada to get them to their new home. SO>>> have hope, keep looking and know that we'll do what we can to help. I think many of us would find the possibility of a transport fun in the making.


----------



## mylissyk

I'm sorry you've had this experience. You sound like the type of adopter our rescue looks for. Did they say why you were rejected? 

Please don't give up. Search Petfinder for your area, be willing to go a reasonable distance. I would even call the rescue back and ask for clarification. 

This board has even found and then transported Goldens across the country to new homes with board members. I bet we can find you a fur baby to love.


----------



## coppers-mom

Sorry they didn't allow you to be an adopter.
You could check the local shelters or a different rescue group.
I don't qualify for my local rescue since I use an underground fence so I just look elsewhere.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I'm sorry you had such a negative rescue experience. I was rejected to adopt an older golden several years ago because I work full time. This was an arbitrary decision by a volunteer, in violation of the rescue group's policies.

Did you get an explanation about why your application was rejected? Was there a home visit? If you feel your application was judged unfairly, you might elevate your concerns to the board president.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Here's a gorgeous 18 month old boy from the other thread. He's in Indiana.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/dis...petid=13346986


----------



## mylissyk

Here a few possibilities on Petfinder.org
You can also check Craigslist, as wacky as I think it is to get a dog there, sometimes you can find a jewel.

 Gypsy 
Golden Retriever 
Young, F The Husky House
Bridgewater, NJ 


Oh, oh, oh, and this girl who we are all worried about here on the board, she was posted in the Rescue Cases forum

 D-26335 Katie 
Golden Retriever 
Senior, F Burlington County Animal Shelter
Mount Holly, NJ 


 Paesano (courtesy) 
Golden Retriever 
Young, M Adopt-A-Buddy Pug Rescue
HoHoKus, NJ 


PA??

 Samson 







Golden Retriever 
Adult, M Waggin' Tails Pet Rescue
Brodheadsville, PA 

 Panda 
Golden Retriever 
Young, F Helping the Helpless Rescue
Coatesville, PA


----------



## Karen519

*psdumas*

psdumas

Please don't give up! YOu sound wonderful.
Please look at the dogs that posted.
I think Katie is incredible but I don't know if you want a girl that is a yound 9 years old.

Here a few possibilities on Petfinder.org
You can also check Craigslist, as wacky as I think it is to get a dog there, sometimes you can find a jewel.

Gypsy 
Golden Retriever 
Young, F The Husky House
Bridgewater, NJ 


Oh, oh, oh, and this girl who we are all worried about here on the board, she was posted in the Rescue Cases forum

D-26335 Katie 
Golden Retriever 
Senior, F Burlington County Animal Shelter
Mount Holly, NJ 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13388261




Paesano (courtesy) 
Golden Retriever 
Young, M Adopt-A-Buddy Pug Rescue
HoHoKus, NJ 


PA??

Samson 
Golden Retriever 
Adult, M Waggin' Tails Pet Rescue
Brodheadsville, PA 

Panda 
Golden Retriever 
Young, F Helping the Helpless Rescue
Coatesville, PA
__________________


----------



## psdumas

Thank you all for such a great response!

I received my rejection letter, and it said they won't tell me why I was rejected because it would compromise their procedures in the future. I guess they keep the "secret" questions secret.. 

I am always willing to learn about Goldens.. even tho I've had them for so many years.. I think I conveyed that to the interviewer... But.. I believe she was very very set in her ways..she takes her dogs to the vet all the time.. grooms them professionally every 6 weeks.. has their blood checked for vaccine antibodies, etc.. etc.. 

Ok.. that's a good thing... And, the idea of vaccines I have researched... But, after the rejection, and my letter to them, I received NO further communication..

Jeez.. makes me feel like a real loser! NOT that I'm perfect.. but, dammit, I LOVED every single one of my goldies.. and they were amazingly well behaved and calm..

So.. Here I am.. at the Jersey Shore.. missing that blonde hair flying in my face, and those big bodies jumping on my bed.... 

Thanks to you ALL! I needed this... for I am feeling quite rejected.... 
Pat in Jersey... below, is my "Dune" at the Cape Cod beach he loved..


----------



## mylissyk

Craigslist!!!


#1
http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/pet/1088201840.html
*FREE GOLDEN RETRIEIVER 2 YRS. OLD TO GOOD HOME WITH EXTRA LARGE CRATE*

Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-03-23, 1:33PM EDT


FREE TO GOOD LOVING HOME. 

Moving - Have to give up beautiful Golden Retriever Male Sammy/Sam - 2 yrs. old. Loves other dogs & everyone. Very friendly dog.

















==========================================
#2
http://southjersey.craigslist.org/pet/1104971900.html
south jersey craigslist > pets *golden retriever (folsom)*

Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-04-03, 8:46AM EDT


golden retriever 1 yr old as of march 20. purebred, healthy, friendly, great with kids. call for info Eric 856-343-2846. 



 Location: folsom
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

















======================================
*
#3
Golden Retriever (Wiliamstown)*

Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]
Date: 2009-04-01, 7:12PM EDT


Golden Ret. male, neutered, active, needs fenced yard to keep him safe. He is friendly 2 yrs. of age, housebroken. He enjoys the company of other dogs,not sure about cats. 
If you have Golden Ret. experience he may be the dog for you. If you are interested, please email your location. 
He will be placed close by in the South Jersey area. Adoption $100 and vet ref. and home visit. Thank you. 

I am sorry but there are no photo's available at this time.


----------



## mylissyk

Well that's just ridiculous, to not even allow an applicant an opportunity to address what they didn't like.

There are a lot of other places to adopt a Golden, we will help!




psdumas said:


> Thank you all for such a great response!
> 
> I received my rejection letter, and it said they won't tell me why I was rejected because it would compromise their procedures in the future. I guess they keep the "secret" questions secret..
> 
> I am always willing to learn about Goldens.. even tho I've had them for so many years.. I think I conveyed that to the interviewer... But.. I believe she was very very set in her ways..she takes her dogs to the vet all the time.. grooms them professionally every 6 weeks.. has their blood checked for vaccine antibodies, etc.. etc..
> 
> Ok.. that's a good thing... And, the idea of vaccines I have researched... But, after the rejection, and my letter to them, I received NO further communication..
> 
> Jeez.. makes me feel like a real loser! NOT that I'm perfect.. but, dammit, I LOVED every single one of my goldies.. and they were amazingly well behaved and calm..
> 
> So.. Here I am.. at the Jersey Shore.. missing that blonde hair flying in my face, and those big bodies jumping on my bed....
> 
> Thanks to you ALL! I needed this... for I am feeling quite rejected....
> Pat in Jersey... below, is my "Dune" at the Cape Cod beach he loved..


----------



## psdumas

THANKYOU ALL!! You all are so quick on the draw and helpful!









Thanks for the craiglist posting! I believe that dog has been adopted, for there is a post to that somewhere in that mess! 

Sorry, I tried to post a pic of my Dune, but, I failed dismally... I tried to connect the URL from Facebook with the pic to here, but it failed... I will keep trying...

Again.. thanks to all


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I haven't read all the replies, but I think there is a Senior Golden in NJ looking for a home right now. The GR was at a shelter as of yesterday. 

Who knows what rescues are looking for when they interview. I would move on and try another. Don't give up!

Katie is the GR I was speaking of.


----------



## mylissyk

Also, there are two other GR rescues on the GRCA list for NJ:


* Luke's Place* Bergen County - All Passaic County (Hawthorne, Pompton Lakes, Pompton Plains) * 

Shore Hearts Golden Retriever Rescue* Central, Western and Southern New Jersey


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Does DVGRR adopt to certain parts of NJ?


----------



## kobusclan6

Don't feel bad, I was rejected when I first started looking for a golden! I was rejected because I didn't have a FENCE!! I thought to myself, many, many, many people do NOT have a fenced in yard, but that doesn't make them bad dog owners! My dogs go out on leash! So, I applied to another.... same thing! It so happened to be two different places that required a fence for all thier adoptees! I was irratated...and decided to buy a puppy from a breeder instead! (not saying you should take this route!) However, I truely feel that some rescues have regulations that limit possible good homes for the dogs! It hardly seems fair for the animal!! Oh well.... Look at this way..... there WILL BE a golden out there for you somewhere....and how lucky will he/she be, to live in your home!!


----------



## MurphyTeller

psdumas said:


> In the end, I thought it would of been better to "lie" about things. What a horrible thought, right? Yes.. I am not the Perfect dog owner-- who is?
> 
> It's a sad day when I think that many people who are acceptable to this Golden rescue group may have lied to get their dog. I felt I was treated very unfairly.
> 
> Yes.. I know responses to this will say "yes.. they have to screen thoroughly, etc. etc. But, I know you guys who are here think of yourselves as wonderful golden owners.. and I think of my self in the same way.


Hi Pat,
For what it's worth I was turned down by not one - but two golden rescues - one of which I had donated a lot of money to over the years. I own my home, I have nearly half an acre fenced in, furnished my vet records, my dogs have never wanted for anything. So why was I turned down? Because I am single and there is only one income in the household. I was not deemed to be a stable home...I ended up getting a puppy - which was fine - but I was incredibly insulted that I wasn't deemed worthy to adopt a dog that no one else wanted.

Flash-forward 8 months and I receive a call from one of the rescues - asking for my annual financial contribution. Needless to say I didn't make another contribution - nor did I take in the foster dogs they've wanted to place with me for training since then - it was nothing against the dogs - but when I asked if I could adopt the foster if things worked out - heck - I wanted the option - I was told that wasn't possible due to the single person/single income situation. So yeah, they wanted me to train and foster - potentially long-term - but I wasn't fit to be a permanent home.

As a result I'm pretty anti-rescue. Not that there aren't good rescues out there - I know that some people work very hard and want the best for their charges - others can't see past their "rules" to find a good home - and that's sad for everyone involved.

Contact the breeder referral coordinator for NJ and call some of the breeders on the puppy referral list. I'd imagine someone has an adult up for placement for one reason or another - either it didn't work out in the breed ring or as breeding stock or a puppy came back for any number of reasons. You'll likely get a dog with a known history, known parentage and more often than not responsible breeders will be able to look at the larger picture in evaluating a home rather than rescue's narrow adoption guidelines.

Erica


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Heaven knows I'm a huge supporter of rescue groups. I donate money, served as a foster home for goldens when I lived in Houston, and adopt all of my dogs from rescues or shelters. I still donate to the Memphis rescue group from which I adopted Gage, and he died more than a year ago. 

I understand that they have rules and policies in place to help ensure that the dogs don't end up in rescue time after time. But I swear, some of them are so short-sighted that they wouldn't know a good home if it bit them on the butt! Especially now, with so many dogs being surrendered because of the economy, rescues need to work with potential adopters rather than rejecting them and then refusing to tell the people why. Maybe it was something that the potential adopter could 'fix' or change.

I just don't understand, and the whole situation makes me incredibly sad. Not all homes are 'perfect,' but there are a lot of good, if less-than-perfect, homes out there.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Wow Erica, I don't blame you. I would be very upset if I were good enough to foster and train, but not adopt? I understand rescues are looking out for a dogs best interest, but I'm not sure I agree with their decision in your case. Hopefully a dog didn't die as it sat in a shelter because the rescue was full.


----------



## spruce

keep checking Craigslist CONSTANTLY - - the people I got my guy from were overwhelmed with interested e-mails. 
I've changed my idea about Craiglist dogs -- chances are the dog will be socialized & from a caring home. Uncaring owners just go to the pound. Owners like to meet/see potential owner/home. A rehoming fee is usually asked, but that's more to assure the dog is truly wanted.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

I've lived through a similar scenario and was also rejected. I can empathize with the outrage and indignation that you might be feeling right now. Do your best to let it go. 

I'd like to applaud all the GRF members that have stepped forward and made an effort to help you find the right dog for you. At least someone out there understands that there is a deserving dog out there that needs to be loved right now just as much as you need a dog to love. 

Good luck.


----------



## fostermom

I am so sorry that you had such a bad experience. I think each rescue has their own criteria for adoption. Sometimes I think our rescue approves too many adopters who wouldn't necessarily make good homes for the dogs and I think our return to program numbers show that in the last year or two.

But one of the other rescues in our state will not adopt to homes without a fenced yard. I have never understood that, but I guess that is what one of their rules is.

I think it's sad when the dogs suffer because someone decides to become anti-rescue because of one or even two bad experiences. You aren't punishing the rescue by not adopting from them, you are hurting goldens. For each one that is not adopted, another dies in a shelter.

I can't adopt from our local SPCA because I don't vaccinate my cats for anything but rabies (they are indoor only cats). It doesn't bother me that I don't meet their criteria, I will just go another route if and when I decide to adopt another cat or kitten.

I have heard the discussions before about why some rescues will not disclose why they have turned someone down. I have seen the reason occur before. I had a friend who was looking for a cat to adopt. I sent her to the shelter that I had adopted my cats from. I told her that she might not want to mention that she used to have an outside cat because they might turn her down. So she didn't mention the cat, was approved and proceeded to turn the new cat into an indoor/outdoor cat. After signing a contract that said the cat would be indoor only. But she knew the right answers because I, without realizing what she was going to do, let her in on one of the things that would have gotten her turned down. The cat died of an unknown disease 5 years later.


----------



## psdumas

What an experience Erica ! Donate money, get rejected from rescues, and then they want you to foster? I don't get it? I'm tellin' ya... if the folks that have children were vetted like this before they had them, they wouldn't be allowed!! 

There are a LOT of dogs out there that would be happy in many, many homes.. 
I seem to think sometimes that some of the foster homes in GRINJ just horde dogs in their homes-- waiting for the perfect person to come along... 

Also.. this is a side note-- early on, I contacted a breeder in Newton, NJ about his light goldens... British Creams... they were exhorbitantly expensive, and he lectured me on how HE could prevent cancer in Goldens. Really? I thought he was a punk...plain and simple... revvin' up the price on very light colored goldens because he was the absolute expert on their care. Thankfully, I didn't succumb to his beautiful puppies.. although, I was tempted. This was bullying at its highest.

But, I still look.. and probably will get an older golden because I do work. I am off for 4 months after Christmas from my garden nursery job...

I find all of you tremendously enthusiastic and helpful!! What a great group.. If all folks were like you, we'd have a better world....

Pat in Jersey


----------



## mylissyk

I am so sorry that happened to you! That is just nuts, I would have been outraged. I'm outraged for you right now!



MurphyTeller said:


> Hi Pat,
> For what it's worth I was turned down by not one - but two golden rescues - one of which I had donated a lot of money to over the years. I own my home, I have nearly half an acre fenced in, furnished my vet records, my dogs have never wanted for anything. So why was I turned down? Because I am single and there is only one income in the household. I was not deemed to be a stable home...I ended up getting a puppy - which was fine - but I was incredibly insulted that I wasn't deemed worthy to adopt a dog that no one else wanted.
> 
> Flash-forward 8 months and I receive a call from one of the rescues - asking for my annual financial contribution. Needless to say I didn't make another contribution - nor did I take in the foster dogs they've wanted to place with me for training since then - it was nothing against the dogs - but when I asked if I could adopt the foster if things worked out - heck - I wanted the option - I was told that wasn't possible due to the single person/single income situation. So yeah, they wanted me to train and foster - potentially long-term - but I wasn't fit to be a permanent home.
> 
> As a result I'm pretty anti-rescue. Not that there aren't good rescues out there - I know that some people work very hard and want the best for their charges - others can't see past their "rules" to find a good home - and that's sad for everyone involved.
> 
> Contact the breeder referral coordinator for NJ and call some of the breeders on the puppy referral list. I'd imagine someone has an adult up for placement for one reason or another - either it didn't work out in the breed ring or as breeding stock or a puppy came back for any number of reasons. You'll likely get a dog with a known history, known parentage and more often than not responsible breeders will be able to look at the larger picture in evaluating a home rather than rescue's narrow adoption guidelines.
> 
> Erica


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

You'll find the perfect Golden out there for you. Don't give up. I was refused as well, I have a young child, a big X on most rescue lists  and while I too understood the need for that rule, it stung, knowing I have a young big dog savvy child. I didn't give up, and I now have my 4 furkids  3 goldens, 1 golden hearted


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Kimm said:


> I haven't read all the replies, but I think there is a Senior Golden in NJ looking for a home right now. The GR was at a shelter as of yesterday.
> 
> Who knows what rescues are looking for when they interview. I would move on and try another. Don't give up!
> 
> Katie is the GR I was speaking of.


 
Yes, an 9 yro Beauty of a golden 

D-26335 Katie 
*Golden Retriever*

*Large







Senior







Female







Dog







Pet ID: D-26335 *

Burlington County Animal Shelter, Mount Holly, NJ 

Click on thumbnail
to enlarge
   
 





Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo *More About D-26335 Katie*





​Wouldn't you love a pet that is good with kids and dogs, loves to play outside and will be your best friend? My former owner says I am all that and more. My name is Katie and my family can't take care of me so I am looking for a forever home. I am 9 years old and weigh more than I should- with some exercise and good food, I will be just the weight I should. Can you help me with that? 







​


----------



## gold'nchocolate

I think that you can see that you are not alone in this problem. When my 10 yr old golden passed away, 4 yrs ago, leaving me with a lonely 11 yr old lab I thought that I would try to rescue a golden oldie. I was turned down because of small children in the house. I was accepted by a lab rescue group, though, and I adopted a black lab female from Labs4Rescue. Then a year later I noticed a *golden retriever* on their petfinder list!!!! I inquired about him and the next thing I knew Nash was on his way north to Massachusetts from Louisiana!! So, don't give up, the right dog is out there for you. BTW---Welcome to the best golden retriever forum on the internet, and I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Gosh - that's so unfair that they don't tell you what criteria they were looking for that you didn't have. Please PM me - I know of a different rescue that you could try. I'm am in Central NJ, Monmouth County too.

Some rescues insist on a fenced in yard. ( I think most do.) Some won't give you a 2nd look if you have young children (under age of 5). Just trying to give you an idea why you might have been rejected.


----------



## psdumas

You folks are wonderful!! 
I was even asked by the interviewer how much money a year I would expect to spend on a dog.. Like..wait a minute! I spend constantly on the dogs.. and have NO idea how much.. but, I had to give an amount.. I said 5,000 bucks.. maybe too high, or too low !LOL Anyway.. my tribute to you all:
*Bob and Tash.*. you are right. I gotta let it go.. .can't be flustered or outraged too much... I gotta doggie to think about! 
*FosterMom*.. the pic of your dogs in the water is what I lived! That is beateous.. and downright delicious and what it's all about!
*Erica-* I love your enthusiasm! I am happy to have met you and your joy!
*Old GoldMum*-- thanks for the encouragement.. your dogs are handsome!
*GoldandChocolate*- you are right... there's one out there for me.. I gotta keep on lookin... I go back to my Garden job soon, so I probably will get an older Goldie...the pic of Bisquit and Jack on the fence is priceless.. and reminds me so much of my always hungry goldens at Christmas, begging outrageously!
*myLissyK*-- you make me smile a lot with your upfront "we will help!" Thanks, kiddo!
*luvmydog2*- thanks for the encouragement.. Your pup is smushalicious! Jeez, I miss that young goldie stage!
*Jackson'sMom*- thank you for the encouraging words... I guess we try to understand these situations, but don't know why we were refused.. I mean-- who would spend $4000 plus in 2 weeks for a Golden with Hemangiosarcoma, getting his heart sac drained of fluid, and NOT be a good owner.? Not that I'm a hero.. but.. hell... I had hope for my Dune...
*Spruce*-- I check Craigslist, and you are right.. always a little gem hiding there in that mess of kooks and heroes!
*Bob N Tash*-- I reiterate your lauding of this community.. I feel like I'm in the room talking with you all....Love the pic of your dogs in the water....
*OldGoldMum*- your group of dogs are marvelous.. I had that once.. and one day.. I will get there again... thanks for the
helping hand and decency on your part.. I truly appreciate it all..








Pat, in Jersey


----------



## jlc's mom

I got my Jasper off of craigs list. He is the sweetest dog ever! Good luck with your search.


----------



## psdumas

*Griffyns mom!
thanks for the PM! *I tried to reply, but, because I need to post at least 15 posts, I can't reply to you! Here is my email.. everyone, feel free to write me as well..
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519

*psdumas*

psdumas

Are you anywhere near Galloway, NJ. My Sister and her hubby just "early retired" there!

Anyway, is Albany NY close to you. 
try Sunshine GOlden Ret. Rescue and Peppertree!!
http://www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com/
http://www.peppertree.org/


----------



## PeanutsMom

2 of my three were craigslist pups. I actually posted a wanted ad in the pets section. I was only looking to add one but......lol. Good luck to you


----------



## psdumas

Karen, I am north of Galloway.. on the shore.. next to Red Bank, NJ! 
Albany is quite a ways away from here.. upstate NY....
thanks for all the help! Pat


----------



## fostermom

Pat, your Dune was a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Karen519

*My Sis*

My Sis and her hubby are about 30-40 mins. from Atlantic City.

Just do a search on Petfinder. org put in breed of dog, age, gender and your city, state or zip code and hit search and walla!!

http://www.petfinder.com/


----------



## bwoz

You're not alone in being unable to adopt so don't be hard on yourself. But you should be at least given an explanation, that would be the right thing to do. I truly believe everything happens for a reason, and there is another pup out there that needs you instead. You've got some good leads already, just keep your eyes open and don't let your bad experience get you down. You sound like a great home.


----------



## psdumas

barb, thanks!! You are too kind... I know it will happen..... I am just tooooooooooo excited, and have to control my spontaneity!! 

Pat in Jersey


----------



## psdumas

Thanks Karen! 

I search every day... I am trying to be patient.. but you guys with all your gorgeous pics up are tempting me with those big ol squishy goldie faces! 
Pat



Karen519 said:


> My Sis and her hubby are about 30-40 mins. from Atlantic City.
> 
> Just do a search on Petfinder. org put in breed of dog, age, gender and your city, state or zip code and hit search and walla!!
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/


----------



## psdumas

FosterMom... thanks.. I hate to brag.. but, **** that dog was fine! He'd be wayyyyy down the beach, and all I'd have to do was put my arms up in the air, he would catch it with his eyes, and come runnin'n to me...! Stayed by my side... came when called... everything a goldie is supposed to be.... bred by a vet.. who knew he, and his father, and sibling would die of hemangiosarcoma? The vet was devasted to see this happen...

Keep yer doggies close, foster-- they are luscious!
Pat


----------



## psdumas

bannersmommy... thanks... I just had to meet all you folks to know I'm not alone..
terrible to be alone in your thoughts.. thank goodness for the internet! 
pat


----------



## Karen519

*Our Smooch*

We adopted our Smooch from Golden Opportunites in IL, no longer exists, but they had pulled Smooch and another female from the Worst Shelter in the City of Chicago -Smooch was 16 mos. old when we adopted her and our Samoyed, Snobear was 5 mos. old.

Smooch is now 11 AND Snobear is 10 and we don't know if Smooch is a purebred Golden Ret. or Mix and could care less.

Here they are.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

And when you're ready, and find the perfect pupper, we LOVE doing transports too


----------



## mainegirl

just today on craigslist in pa.

http://allentown.craigslist.org/pet/1100390815.html

http://scranton.craigslist.org/zip/1092130581.html

if you find one in pa. or md or del I would be happy to do a transport, can get references from oldgoldmom (did two of her transports). try these two on craigslist.........
i know that my rescue graperescue.com has not had a purebred golden in close to a year, of course we have to compete with dvgrr, but there are goldens available, just have to be transported. and we know how to transport on this forum

best of luck

beth, moose and angel

p.s. i do homestudies for my rescue and i cannot remember a family that i have rejected, and no..... i'm not EASY.

good luck


----------



## MurphyTeller

fostermom said:


> I think it's sad when the dogs suffer because someone decides to become anti-rescue because of one or even two bad experiences. You aren't punishing the rescue by not adopting from them, you are hurting goldens. For each one that is not adopted, another dies in a shelter.


I don't buy this statistic. It's been repeated over and over again - usually with blinking graphics that say something to the effect of "when you buy a puppy a shelter dog dies" - it's just not realistic. I've looked for a valid citation for this statistic and the only place I can find that statement is H$U$ and PETA - neither of which are honest and reputable sources. It's been blindly repeated by many average well-meaning rescues and those in the pet fancy because its a great soundbite. The repetition of a myth does not make it truth.

If there is this mythical huge surplus of golden retrievers that are dying in shelters then rescues ought to stop withholding adoptions for "premium" homes for their charges. If I wanted a pit-mix or a rottie-mix with an unknown history I could have 12 tomorrow from my local humane society. For better or worse that is not the kind of dog I would ever own - I will not take that personal liability and risk. I'd live without a dog before I brought home a pit or rott (whole or mix) from a shelter. I've made a conscious decision to have goldens with a known parentage and history - I'm trying to stack the deck in my own favor in both health and temperament. 

Erica


----------



## goldencontriever3

Pat so sorry to hear about your experience, I am in northern NJ but we take our newest addition Tasha to Red Bank for treatment. I just saw on channel 7 news (abc) at 5 that there are a number of goldens in I think it was Long Island that were taken from a breeder that will be up for adoption. There were puppies and older dogs and several pregnant girls. I will look on the site and try to get some more information.

Good Luck and don't give up!!


----------



## psdumas

Erica,

You present food for thought.. There's gotta be a "common" ground for both adopters and adoptees to meet where both sides feel satisfied. The other day, I went into my local, re-built SPCA.. open, airy.. actually staff walking around giving potential adopters cookies to give the dogs... asking if they could help, etc...

NEVER have I ever been treated as well as this in a shelter.. Most of the time, one would walk into a shelter facility and feel you had to prove you were a good dog owner.. and get looks of scorn lest you ask the wrong question.
This is what we need--an environment of equality and mutual love of animals-- not grand inquisitors who have that trick question to embarass you.
We, as adopters have to feel good when we want to adopt an animal-- or the rescue groups and shelters will lose everyone's interest because they will be viewed as snobs.
I have talked to folks who really know nothing of puppy mills, cruelty, etc. and wonder why they can't walk out the door with a puppy at a Petsmart adoption. I agree we can't do this, BUT-- the people who staff these adoptions have to have a bit of social skill to explain to people what they do.. and not make the potential adopter feel inadequate. THIS is the future of adoptions.... or the population will go running from rescues and into the smarmy hands of petstores and the easy, online puppy brokers. .
Ah.. that felt good!!


----------



## fostermom

MurphyTeller said:


> I don't buy this statistic. It's been repeated over and over again - usually with blinking graphics that say something to the effect of "when you buy a puppy a shelter dog dies" - it's just not realistic. I've looked for a valid citation for this statistic and the only place I can find that statement is H$U$ and PETA - neither of which are honest and reputable sources. It's been blindly repeated by many average well-meaning rescues and those in the pet fancy because its a great soundbite. The repetition of a myth does not make it truth.
> 
> If there is this mythical huge surplus of golden retrievers that are dying in shelters then rescues ought to stop withholding adoptions for "premium" homes for their charges. If I wanted a pit-mix or a rottie-mix with an unknown history I could have 12 tomorrow from my local humane society. For better or worse that is not the kind of dog I would ever own - I will not take that personal liability and risk. I'd live without a dog before I brought home a pit or rott (whole or mix) from a shelter. I've made a conscious decision to have goldens with a known parentage and history - I'm trying to stack the deck in my own favor in both health and temperament.
> 
> Erica


Actually, it's true. I see it all the time all over the southeastern US. And I am not a member of HSUS or PETA, thanks.

Pat, I hope you find your new dog quickly! I know you must be lonely without a dog in your life. I wish you lived in our area. We have a lot of available dogs and I have the cutest little black golden retriever (mix) pup as a foster right now. And we aren't sneaky about our questions or home visits, we just look for the best homes for our dogs. And you sound like you would be one!


----------



## psdumas

thankyou golden3...

I heard about that Long Island rescue.. and I would appreciate the info.... I took my ailing Golden "Dune" to Red Bank last month on two emergency calls, before he died.. they are real good there, I must say...
You are kind to wish me good luck... I thank you! 
Pat


----------



## psdumas

oldgold mom.. you are a peach with the transports! thankyou!
pat


----------



## psdumas

maine, thanks for the offer! It's good to know you guys are out there...
fostermom, thanks for the pat on the back.. I needed it.. and i just wanna be in that water with your dogs! haa haaa... 
Pat


----------



## psdumas

Karen, again, I thank you for the links to the available rescue dogs... 
Sorry I can't take the older girl coming into PA...... :-( I know you network hard-- I see your posts on the rescue outcomes here...

many thanks...I'm lookin' still....Pat


----------



## psdumas

fostermom,
I have a special place in my heart for the "black goldens" like you just adopted.. There was a dog(Princess) that lived across the st from me when I was a kid who was one, and she defended me against all the bullies in the neighborhood.. I was there the night she died... and she has been in my heart forever.. I see a few here and there when I look online. Best of everything to you all! Pat


----------



## psdumas

*Question on fake rescues...*
whew! I guess I blabbed enough here to get my 15 posts that enable me to PM... that wasn't hard at all! 
I just stumbled upon a rescue group around the jersey shore area called Little Forgotten Friends... and they mostly have small dogs that they supposedly "rescue" from puppy mills out west... now... what is this all about? Is she a puppy broker disquised as a rescue? I can't figure it out....
On her site she rants and raves at potential adopters-- you better read this, and you better read that before sending in your application, etc...Shout, shout shouting at people and shakin' the old proverbial finger..

I just don't get it.. explain this.. how can you tell a fake rescue that really sells puppy mill dogs..? site is http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/NY653.html

thanks, friends.. Pat


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Never heard of them - I just PM'd you a rescue I had bookmarked - looks like they only have 3 Goldens available but that 3rd one is adorable!


----------



## MurphyTeller

fostermom said:


> Actually, it's true. I see it all the time all over the southeastern US. And I am not a member of HSUS or PETA, thanks.


I never said you were a member of HSUS or PETA - I asked for legitimate sources for the citation of a one to one trade off where buying a dog causes another dog to die. More specifically how buying a responsibly bred golden causes another golden to die.

Erica


----------



## fostermom

MurphyTeller said:


> I never said you were a member of HSUS or PETA - I asked for legitimate sources for the citation of a one to one trade off where buying a dog causes another dog to die. More specifically how buying a responsibly bred golden causes another golden to die.
> 
> Erica


 This really isn't the thread for that discussion. I think it would be unfair to Pat to continue fairly off topic. But I will say that I never once asserted that buying from a responsible breeder causes another golden to die. Not even close to what I said.


----------



## MurphyTeller

fostermom said:


> This really isn't the thread for that discussion. I think it would be unfair to Pat to continue fairly off topic. But I will say that I never once asserted that buying from a responsible breeder causes another golden to die. Not even close to what I said.


With apologies to Pat..that is EXACTLY what you said in the previous post:



fostermom said:


> I think it's sad when the dogs suffer because someone decides to become anti-rescue because of one or even two bad experiences. You aren't punishing the rescue by not adopting from them, you are hurting goldens. For each one that is not adopted, another dies in a shelter.


Hmmmm....


----------



## Lily'sMom

PSDUMAS

OMG - your story sounds a lot like mine! Three weeks ago, I lost my Golden to cancer, she was only seven years old. I immediately started filling out registration forms for 2 local rescues plus one about 2 hours away and one 4 hours away. Four in total. I heard back from a local one - within a few hours and I was rejected through an e-mail. I was told I would not be adopted a dog under a year old since I worked and wouldn't be home all day (they had one who needed a home). No phone call or an e-mail saying I could get an older dog - NOTHING. Even after I sent them a reply explaining I thought it was a little harsh to give me such an immediate response of NO. The next day I heard back from the rescue that is four hours away from me. Adopt-a-Golden Atlanta. What a great experience! I was approved and immediately starting hearing from placement people and foster parents. To make a long story short, we drove to Atlanta last Friday and came home Saturday with an awesome boy named Coltrane. Although I don't know much about rescues and I would never say anthing bad about any of them........I do feel from my experience that they need to change thier thinking a little. I know they want was is best for the dogs they have so lovingly rescued, but isn't the whole intent to find them a home to be loved and live out thier lives? Anyone who has owned a golden and is seeking another one should certainly be able to adopt one in need of a home. 

I would recommend www.adoptagoldenatlanta.com to anyone looking to adopt a rescue!

Good luck - I hope you find a new baby to love.


----------



## fostermom

MurphyTeller said:


> With apologies to Pat..that is EXACTLY what you said in the previous post:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....


I am not going to get into a discussion in this thread. If you would like to start another one, I will be more than happy to address this. I am sorry that you are misinterpreting what I said.


----------



## Karen519

*Pat*

PAT:

When you mentioned Black Goldens I couldn't help but think you might be talking about Flat Coated Retrievers.

There are Flat Coated Retriever Rescues as well.

Check this out:

http://www.crfcrc.org/Rescue/Default.aspx

Web Results 1 - 10 of about 39,200 for Flat Coated Retriever Rescue NJ. (0.26 seconds) 
Search ResultsFlat-Coated Retriever Rescue GroupsMid-Atlantic Flat-Coated Retriever Club Rescue (Serving: west CT, DE, north MD, NJ, south NY & PA): Barb Sholtis - Email. WASHINGTON ...
www.netpets.org/dogs/dogresc/breeds/dogflat_ret.html - 9k - Cached - Similar pages
Welcome to the Mid-Atlantic Flat-Coated Retriever Club!We are a local club associated with the Flat-Coated Retriever Society of America ... with the main concentration of members in New Jersey and


----------



## goldencontriever3

Pat here is the number for information on the goldens in Long Island 516-883-7575. You will find the right pup for you. After I lost my first golden Holly and my german sheperd mix Abby we got Minnie. For the longest time we looked for a companion for her (about 8 months) and now I have four dogs!!!

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## Maggies mom

sorry you went through this..Not all rescues are like that.I cant believe they didnt tell you why they wouldn't adopt to you. Our rescue does tell the ppl why they werent excepted and think all should.


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm reading this and feeling really discouraged. I want to rescue a senior golden someday when the time is right. I have no doubt that I can provide a wonderful loving home. But I don't have a fenced yard. I wonder how rescues fare in Pennsylvania ... I would think they'd have to be more lax on this point because there really are so few fenced yards here. That was the first thing I noticed about this place when I moved here. My first thought was how on earth do people take care of their dogs ?? Well, you learn. It's manageable, and probably a good deal safer in fact. Daisy is never outside without me. I know where she is ALL of the time.

And, on top of the no fence, I work. I feel doomed before even starting


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

As you can see JoEllen, there is no problem finding a GR in need if you really want to. It could be from a shelter or someone posting on the forum. If the desire is there to adopt, you will succeed.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

MAGRR (Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue) adopts a lot of goldens in New England, usually New Hampshire and nearby states, I think. You might check with the folks at MAGRR (http://www.magrr.com/Adoptions/neadopt.htm) to see if NJ is within its area, or can be added. I got my Gage from MAGRR (he was a special needs dog) and highly recommend this rescue group.


----------



## Karen519

*Jacksons Mom and Kimm*

Jackson's mom: Thanks for the recommendation for the rescue.

Also, Kimm, I agree that there ARE SO MANY Golden Rets. and also Seniors in shelters, that everybody can rescue a dog if they want to.
All Rescues do not operate the same way.

Also, J&L Golden Ret. in AL, gets Golden Rets. and their sister organization is Sunshine Golden Ret. in CT.


----------



## psdumas

Lilly's mom,
I am sorry you went through that with Lilly... it's a killer to the heart and soul.. I know.. the dog is fine, and then boom!-- they're gone... I couldn't believe it.. And, when the dr.s drained the fluid from around Dune's heart, he was like new... and he was still chunky and big... ! 

I read in a little calender thing something that George Carlin once said."owning a pet is owning a small tragedy"... how true.. but.. we keep on doing it cause we love em..

I have visions in my head of my husband and I takin a nice long trip down south and finding a dog.. because I see so many of them listed down there.. But, alas! Who can stop working...? ****! Work cramps my style!! 

I'm happy you found your new friend in Atlanta! 
Pat


----------



## Karen519

*Pat*

Pat: I second what you said about working-it sure does get in the way!

Without the job though, I couldn't afford to donate to dogs to get them rescued>

There are transports-people vol. to drive in a transport to get the dog from shelter to you.

Or there is a company called Peterson Transport that charges $125 and they go from TN, GA, to Maine and all places in between!! 
https://www.petsllc.org/index.php


----------



## paula bedard

I've been following along, but haven't posted until now. I'm sorry you were denied adoption. My daughter adopted a Golden Mix through Lab Rescue last summer. She only had a phone interview and was accepted. Her little guy was transported from Tennessee to Florida and then on to New England. She met the transport at a Park and Ride along with other new owners who were also waiting for their adopted pet to arrive. She found her lil' guy on Petfinder, but he was listed as being with Lab Rescue. My daughter and her hubby both work, yet that was not an issue. They did tell the interviewer that she would come home for lunch each day and let him out...which she does.


----------



## Karen519

*Beautiful Flat Coated Ret. Girl about 3 hrs. from you*

Here is a beautiful Flat Coated Ret. Girl about 3 hrs. from you.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13361556


----------



## psdumas

thanks, Karen! 

I saw that flat coat mix... I went on crazed-list today-- Jersey Shore- http://jerseyshore.craigslist.org/pet/1106776013.html and saw this beautiful border/ret. mix from SC...

Just touched me cause I grew up with a neighbor's dog that looked like that.. 
So.. I reached out... they said they would arrange transport.. so I'm waiting to hear..

I would like a dog that's pretty comfy staying at home with another dog while I'm out-- my work is close, so I can come at lunch and take them out..So.. that means an older, laid back couch potato! 

We'll see... I am so lonely without a big dog around, I can't explain it... don't know what it is.. thanks!


----------



## Karen519

*Cute dog*

He is a cute dog!


----------



## Karen519

*Pat*

Pat:

Any updates on your search for a Golden Retriever?


----------



## avincent52

FWIW I got the same kind of rejection from the same group. The "red flag?" I acknowledged on my application that my daughter has well-controlled asthma, but absolutely no dog or animal (or any other allergies.) 
I could have lied about this--but I chose to be honest. 
They flat out rejected me. I was kind of annoyed and told them that they were losing a potentially great home, but also said that they could keep my application fee as a donation. They wouldn't even do that.
A rescue that doesn't need good homes or money? I'm glad that they're doing so well....


----------



## psdumas

Hey all! Hey Karen.. thanks for the note...

Avinc-- I hear what you say... I guess they have a lot of "leeway" to reject as many as they want...and people that are real perfect waiting in line for dogs.. I don't know.. I was mortified at first by the rejection.. but, now, for some reason, I'm ok.. cause I know that I have a great home for a dog...

You haven't heard lately from me Karen, cause I'm going back to work, and my husband is one of those "don't get the dog if you have to leave it alone" types.. so.. I have to wait until I get out of work for the season in December! OY VAY that is too long to wait!! I tried to sneak the idea in a few days ago, and got the big NO from the family.. so.. my spontaneity is choked for now!
How is everyone else doing?? I am still looking here, and online for dogs.. gives me great pleasure.. I wish someone would just drop one in my yard.. and I can say "hell, I don't know where it came from! hee hee! 
Have a great Easter, everyone... the sun is shinin' and the birds are tweetin out here on the Jersey Shore! Pat


----------



## MyHeartBelongstoReilly

Hi Pat and everyone else.
I also live in Monmouth County, NJ. My German Shepard of 14 years passed away last year from hemangiosarcoma, and one of the first things I wanted to do was open my home to a puppy and give him/her a great life to honor my old dog. I admit, I'm not the 100% perfect dog owner (who is?) and I've probably made some mistakes with my dog (like give him table food or whatever), but that dog never wanted for anything, ever. I would do absolutely anything to make sure my dogs are happy and healthy.

So, after losing my shepard, I contacted my local rescues (The one you referred to, Pat, was one of them). I explained how I was devastated after losing my dog and I really wanted to open my home to a puppy. Their first question: "Do you have a fenced in yard?" to which I replied "No, but I have a condo in the middle of the woods where I hike and jog five miles a day and would really like an active puppy/work-out buddy." Every single time, I was basically hung up on. They didn't want to waste thier time speaking with someone who didn't have a yard. They spoke to me like I was the biggest piece of garbage for wanting to keep a dog in a place with no yard. They weren't even nice about it... and I'm not an overly sensitive person or anything. I was so appalled and hurt. I thought to myself how I spent so much time with my dog taking him places and being with him and how I spent tens of thousands of dollars at the vet to try to beat my dog's cancer and all of that money meant nothing to me if it meant spending more quality time with him... and these rescues had no idea that they were hanging up on someone that would provide a fabulous home.

I understand that rescues are generally good, and potential owners need to be vetted, but the way some (maybe most?) rescues go about things is ridiculous. 

I'm really sorry that you have to go through this too. We ended up getting a golden from a breeder who is friend of ours and he's the love of my life (See below if I used the attachment thing correctly). He'll be ten months old soon, and he brings so much joy to our house. I'm so happy everyone here is helping you find a dog, and I know you'll find the perfect dog soon!


----------



## allux00

You sound like such a dedicated owner. I'm sorry about your beloved dogs, but hopefully another golden will bring some much needed joy into your life. I'm glad you've chosen this path, don't be discouraged by those snotty rescues! The people on this forum will help you right out.


----------



## Karen519

*Myheart*

MyHeart: Your baby is beautiful! My dogs are the love of my life, too!

Pat: Tell your Hubby that Ken and I have had dogs for 23 years and we've both always worked full time and our dogs are loved and cared for and very healthy emotionally and physically!!


----------



## avincent52

Basically it got to be too much of a hassle, being scrutinized by the rescues and dealing with the on-again off again nature of Petfinder. 
So I decided that if I couldn't actually rescue a dog, at least I wouldn't contribute to the problem. So I found the best breeder I could, waited six months for just the right pup, and we're all very happy. 
(At least when she isn't stealing food...)

good luck
Allen


----------

